# Workhorse Offers New Small-Format Tag Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Designed to provide maximum flexibility in minimal floor space, Workhorse offers the Cutlass, a small-format tag printer that can be used for a wide range of substrates at a fraction of traditional costs. It’s ideal for any shop that wants to expand into promotional products and accessories without a big investment or tying up the regular automatic.

This fully automatic press can be used for imprints on nonwearables such as foam beverage holders, CD cases, portfolios, and tablet sleeves. For garments, it’s ideal for printing labels or hard-to-reach areas such as pockets, double-end garments, shorts, and hoodies. 

It is built with six stations. The standard configuration is two print heads, two built-in quartz flash dryer stations, and two stations for loading and unloading. However, you can custom configure the Cutlass to your own specifications. 

For example, an alternative configuration might include three print heads, two built-in flash stations, and a single loading/unloading station. There are three standard gripper-type pallets available for shorts, pockets, and jackets. But each type of pallet can accommodate a wide range of substrates. 

This new press has a standard mount and leveling system. The central off-contact feature makes it easy to change from T-shirts to sweats quickly and easily. Each flash cure unit can be individually adjusted for height and dwell time. 

The full-color, touch-screen control panel has easy-to-use menus for head and flash setup and production. The design of the press allows for easy access to screens speeding the process of setting up and tearing down jobs. 

For more information, SABRE SERIES AUTOMATIC SCREEN PRINTING PRESS.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

